# what is best way to fit new liners in 9n?



## startinghandle (Nov 1, 2017)

what is the best way to fit new very liners in 9n without damage
I should have asked first how do I remove old liners
thanks in advance


----------



## startinghandle (Nov 1, 2017)

I am watching movie on TV so I made mistake!!!
I should have said ..what is best way to fit new very THIN liners!!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

this is a good way to pull them


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

it is extremely important that the sleeves be very clean, the block clean as well, go over the sleeve surface contacts in the block with 300 grit paper, and clean well with mineral spirits before installing new sleeves/liners..........now some people say to throw the sleeves in the freezer for 24 hours and take them out one at a time and press them in........if both surfaces are clean and you have the right setup this would not be needed, but it won't hurt either


----------



## startinghandle (Nov 1, 2017)

I have just been watching on utube an 8 n engine overhaul and before fitting new liners the guy put light oil around the outside of the new liner I found this a bit odd as I thought nothing should be between liner and block


----------

